# Direct no Cabs Live



## dimesbag (Apr 3, 2010)

This has probably been discussed here but i haven't seen it. I'm looking for the direct no cab solution like Meshuggah. I was wondering if any of you do this with a POD xt 3 live or something like that. I'm not talking about bedroom jamming or recording. I just want to get input about the results any of you have gotten going direct with heavy guitar. I have been playing 26 years in metal bands and am getting tired of hauling around a half stack. I saw Dino Casarez a couple years ago with Divine Heresy and he was using a Vetta with no Cabs, and I thought he sounded great(very clear, nice mix).
Any info would be appreciated especially about the POD xt 3 live(Axe FX out of the question due to price). Thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2010)

It's all about the sound system at the venue, and the person running it. A high quality, full range system being run by a proper sound guy will offer far better results than an underpowered, limited range system being run by "some guy".


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 3, 2010)

axe fx. 

Edit... sorry didnt read the post fully..  
::kick him self in the ass::


----------



## Arminius (Apr 3, 2010)

Pods do great through PAs, you shouldn't have a problem. Some people say that the built in cab modeling sounds like crap, but it only takes a few minutes of eq tweaking.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 4, 2010)

The Vetta can sound really great. I saw Fear Factory recently, and the direct Vetta tone slayed. The X3 isn't much different, so you should be able to get similar results.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to do this with Digitech gear. Started running into problems in clubs with bad monitors so I grabbed a powered PA cabinet. Still less to carry than a half stack. I still go direct to the PA but use the powered cab to hear myself on stage. Works great .


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, all this is great feedback. I have actually been surprised at how well running direct works. My band has been playing with so many bands with great gear (Boogies, Peaveys, Engls etc,) And the result has been the same very often. Muddy, or overpowering inarticulate flabby tone. I've been seeing this in more than one venue so i can't blame the sound man. Though the stacks still look cool


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been thinking about doing it myself. My ultimate cheap-ass idea I've been wanting to try is to get a single POD X3 Live and run both me and my rhythm guitarist through it, setting up the patches so that both guitar tones change at once and only one of us has to hit a footswitch. That way neither one of us has to carry cabs and we can move around on stage more without being as tied to a pedalboard.


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 4, 2010)

"I've been thinking about doing it myself. My ultimate cheap-ass idea I've been wanting to try is to get a single POD X3 Live and run both me and my rhythm guitarist through it, setting up the patches so that both guitar tones change at once and only one of us has to hit a footswitch. That way neither one of us has to carry cabs and we can move around on stage more without being as tied to a pedalboard."



i dont know if you can do that with pod xt 3 live, but you can run two at once with the rackmount xt 3 pro. you would just have to hit up ebay for a cheap floor board.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 4, 2010)

It works so good I don't think I've owned an actual guitar amp in more than 5 years. lol


----------



## matttttYCE (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry if this has been covered somewhere before but it seems relevant to the OP's question..

Can you run the Digitech GSP1101 in a similar way as an axe-fx? That is, can you run one of the balanced XLR outs to the mixer and the other to a powered monitor for a nice, smaller live setup without a 4x12 speaker cabinet?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 5, 2010)

I think so.


----------



## matttttYCE (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that you can run the 1101 with a powered monitor and a mixer?


----------



## ristoCoC (Apr 13, 2010)

I have question for guys that are using Direct no-cab live. Since i have a poweramp, and im thinking of buying a passive monitor, do you usually just take your guitar on it? or everything else too? 

ps. im using axe-fx


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 14, 2010)

ristoCoC said:


> I have question for guys that are using Direct no-cab live. Since i have a poweramp, and im thinking of buying a passive monitor, do you usually just take your guitar on it? or everything else too?
> 
> ps. im using axe-fx


I would assume that if your using the powered monitor the club has shitty monitors, or none. Also, if you are part of a band or a one man show. I would take it with me as a precaution, if the venue has good monitors you wont need it. Hope this helps.


----------

